
'I did not build the bomb. I only showed that it exists' - pastalex
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/big-data-cambridge-analytica-brexit-trump
======
rdhyee
A summarizing paragraph about the difference between approaches taken by the
campaigns of Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump
([https://hyp.is/u4tphuVzEea0AVcCYuOojw/motherboard.vice.com/r...](https://hyp.is/u4tphuVzEea0AVcCYuOojw/motherboard.vice.com/read/big-
data-cambridge-analytica-brexit-trump)):

> Again, this is nothing new. The Democrats did similar things, but there is
> no evidence that they relied on psychometric profiling. Cambridge Analytica,
> however, divided the US population into 32 personality types, and focused on
> just 17 states. And just as Kosinski had established that men who like MAC
> cosmetics are slightly more likely to be gay, the company discovered that a
> preference for cars made in the US was a great indication of a potential
> Trump voter. Among other things, these findings now showed Trump which
> messages worked best and where. The decision to focus on Michigan and
> Wisconsin in the final weeks of the campaign was made on the basis of data
> analysis. The candidate became the instrument for implementing a big data
> model.

